# Trespassers



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing I hate more than picking up a picture of some maggot in full camos on one of my game cameras. This will be the third person I have caught on camera in a month. I figured out the first 2 and went straight at them and they admitted it. They even hung a camera on my side of the line with orange tape all around it. It seemed like an honest mistake after talking with them but the fact is they made no effort to hide the fact but still ignored the posted signs. I didn't think they would be back. The third pic doesn't look like either one of the first two. The part that pisses me off is when they walk right thru my signs. If I were to run a single strand of barbed wire about neck or face high I would be the one to end up in jail not them. I'm thinking simple "posted" signs may not be forceful enough.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel for you. Our remote BOL was broken into several years back. They eventually caught the fella and sent him back up. This time for awhile. I have no idea how to stop this type of stuff from going on. You're right about you being the one sent up. Very frustrating, easy to say I'll put a bullet in their brain box, another to do it in todays ROL existence. Criminals don't care, hence the name criminal. Good luck


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

My brother in law has a farm that is several hours from their home, one of the neighbors puts tree stands on his property but looking towards my brother in laws. Can't do much about it, hope to catch him over the line but that's about it. It's frustrating that's for sure.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our property is totally fenced in 5' no climb barded wire topped. Well the teenagers climbed right over it and walked up to our fenced in yard where the house is with our dogs going nuts barking. I walked outside ask them what the hell were they doing. They just laughed and ran to back of property and jumped back over. So I caught them on dirt road and they said they thought it was their grandmothers property, liars.

I wasn't too hard on them since I use to crawl under barbwire to sneak a ride on our neighbors horses when I was a kid in Stone Mountain. Not many horses could throw me after riding my donkey Katy but a blue eyed Shetland pony gave me a good stomping , you'd be surprised how fast you can elbow crawl on your back when hooves start flying.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I got the same problem,

My sheriff told me , basically there's nothing I could do , but identify them and press charges, then they probably only get a warning.

I had a neighbor , and his homeowners insurance coughed up money when some kids got hurt on his property( uninvited/trespassing) on 4 wheelers, and his land is posted.:dunno:

I do worry about it, 

I have even had some idiot use my tree stands to hunt.



Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Not everyone wants their property fenced, but it is one way to deter some people.

Posting "No tresspassing" signs keeps honest people out.

I like to drive around areas that I am not familiar with so that I can get an idea of what is there, in the event SHTF, and it could be a BOL or have other resources. My guess is that trespassers are doing the same, but looking for stuff that they might take when they think no one is looking.

Trespassers disregard laws of all sorts. It is similar to a thief. A thief is always a liar also. 

Since we do not know the size of your property, nor the terrain, it is hard to know what the possibilities. If you have a regular spot that seems to be where people cross, maybe putting down some big trees there, or even a bunch of boulders will possibly deter some.

Is there a pattern to when trespassers seem to come through? If so, you could set up there and wait for them to come through. It may seem like a big waste of time, but may pay off in the long run.

I often think that it is good to know what is out there and who is willing to do what, not that we like any of it. It helps to document and to prepare for the possibilities.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Long time back a bunch of us were looking for a safe place to target practice. One said he knew of a woods behind some property his relation owned. We made arrangements to meet that Saturday, walk back to the woods and shoot.

That Saturday I asked the "friend" if the woods owner and his relation had given us permission. I was told, "yes" to both.

As we walked thru the relation's field to get to the woods I noticed a sign down a ways on the property line fence. I couldn't read the sign so I asked what the sign said. "Friend" said, "Nothing. It's just an old sign."

We found a nice spot to shoot in the woods with a natural backstop. We were blasting away for 5 or 10 minutes before a Farmer stepped out to ask us what we were doing. I looked at the "friend" expecting him to give an explanation. "Friend" just stood there. So I explained the woods owner had given us permission. Farmer said he was the woods owner and he had NOT given anyone permission AND the property was posted "NO TRESPASSING". I apologized for the group and we left quick.

On the way back to our cars I walked down to the sign I had seen earlier. It was a "NO TRESPASSING" sign. I was not happy. "Friend" said there use to be more signs but him and his brother shot them up or tore them down as fast as the owner posted them. I was extremely not happy.

Needless to say I dissociated myself from any and all future dealing with that "friend".

As sgtusmc98 posted, I also have a neighbor who puts his deer stand just on his side of our common property line facing my property. Any dear he shoots on my property will be my deer. If he had asked permission that would be different.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Long time back a bunch of us were looking for a safe place to target practice. One said he knew of a woods behind some property his relation owned. We made arrangements to meet that Saturday, walk back to the woods and shoot.
> 
> That Saturday I asked the "friend" if the woods owner and his relation had given us permission. I was told, "yes" to both.
> 
> ...


I would have been livid if I had been lied to like that. I actually have been lied to like that, and it is the end of any relationship with liar.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Not everyone wants their property fenced, but it is one way to deter some people.
> 
> Posting "No tresspassing" signs keeps honest people out.
> 
> ...


 Weedy we had to fence our property to keep men from coming in while I was working in the yard and hunters too.

Also horses and lots of dogs. One horse came running in here and landed on BIL new truck hood! . Glad it did n't hurt the horse but it did a dent in the truck. And dogs coming in jumping on our dogs and chasing our cats.

It took 6 years to decide to cough up $14,000 for fence 14 yr.s ago. Finally paid it off. It was worth it but it really makes us mad when kids climb the thing.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> ...fence our property... really makes us mad when kids climb the thing.


Electrify the top strand?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Weedy we had to fence our property to keep men from coming in while I was working in the yard and hunters too.
> 
> Also horses and lots of dogs. One horse came running in here and landed on BIL new truck hood! . Glad it did n't hurt the horse but it did a dent in the truck. And dogs coming in jumping on our dogs and chasing our cats.
> 
> It took 6 years to decide to cough up $14,000 for fence 14 yr.s ago. Finally paid it off. It was worth it but it really makes us mad when kids climb the thing.


I have people climb my fence as well. They will pull a picket or two off the 6 foot privacy fence so they can get a toe hold. I keep rebuilding the fence with long screws.

I often know who the people are, but they are slick. I put up a sign that said, "Smile for the camera." That seems to have slowed it down a lot. I don't have a camera though, but they don't know that.

I had a garage built a number of years ago, and in the midst of it, the fence had to be taken down. We came home and could tell we had company in the yard. I spent one weekend getting the fence back up. I know why there are fences all over the world.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Fences make good neigboors.

One more story then I'll shut my pie hole.

High School, three of us. Buddy #1 had a girl friend. Buddy#1 enlisted Buddy#2 and myself to help TP his girl friend's house. He didn't want to get caught because she didn't know she was his girl friend. Confused? Remember we were high school age.

Well Buddy #1 decided we would park a mile away and cut across the country fields, in the dark, across unknown territory with no flashlights to sneak up on the backside of his girl friends house.

Buddy #1 takes the lead, Buddy #2 next and me bringing up the rear. This is stupid I'm thinking but who am I to argue over love?

Dog barking in the far distance. We tried to be stealthy as we continually fall, walked into briars. I was bored so I mention the dog. A few minutes later I mention how it sounds like the dog is getting closer (it wasn't). 

Buddy #1 screams and retreats pass us. Buddy #2 screams "DOG" and joins Buddy #1 in retreating. I'm standing there wonder what the....?

Buddy #1 had ran into a electric fence, which scared the living daylights out of him. Buddy #2 thought it was the dog...we got back into our cars drove across the street from the girl friends house to TP.


----------



## kd4ulw (Feb 11, 2015)

Just to throw this out there, they make cellular trail cams. They're not cheap but if you have an area that has cell service it might be a good option for instant alerting.

https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/cellular-trail-cameras


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

sgtusmc98 said:


> My brother in law has a farm that is several hours from their home, one of the neighbors puts tree stands on his property but looking towards my brother in laws. Can't do much about it, hope to catch him over the line but that's about it. It's frustrating that's for sure.


You might want put up 2 poles on each side of treestand and a tarp up as a privacy fence. That might work lol


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Electrify the top strand?


 I wish we could but not only against the law but the over growth would interfere. If not for that I would in a New York minute which is faster than a Florida minute. 

I'd electrify them in a new York minute take my Florida time doing it.:wave:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> I wish we could but not only against the law but the over growth would interfere. If not for that I would in a New York minute which is faster than a Florida minute.
> 
> I'd electrify them in a new York minute take my Florida time doing it.:wave:


Can you put electric fencing inside your fence? Use it as a dividing fence instead of a perimeter fence.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I wish we could but not only against the law but the over growth would interfere. If not for that I would in a New York minute which is faster than a Florida minute.
> 
> I'd electrify them in a new York minute take my Florida time doing it.:wave:


You do know that an electric fence is not meant to kill someone, just to give them a shock? They are used by people who want to keep their animals inside the fence who might otherwise be escape artists.

My uncle was the first person I knew who had an electric fence on his farm. Of course he got all the nieces and nephews to touch it, including me. I never touched it again. He was a joker and loved to get the best of everyone.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

How about planting black berry or other plants with very obnoxious thorns by the easy travel routes. People being lazy are probably going to follow the path of least resistance. That may limit the amount of electric fencing required. Just a thought.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Is there anything illegal about nuclear warning tape?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bbqjoe said:


> Is there anything illegal about nuclear warning tape?


Where does one get it?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> Where does one get it?


One might start here.
http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_10


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Can you put electric fencing inside your fence? Use it as a dividing fence instead of a perimeter fence.


 Maybe but then I'd have to cut the grass and weeds and trees every 3 days.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Trespassing*

Trespassing is a misdemeanor in my state.

If you can identify a trespasser and prove he or she has disregarded a trespass warning , (signs), you can take the evidence to your county attorney and he will issue an order telling the person that they have been officially notified not to trespass again.

Trespassing after this is an arrest able offence and carries a fine and possible jail time.

You cannot arrest or hold the trespasser for the police as you have no authority unless a felony has been committed wherein you are a witness.

Does this help ?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

BillM said:


> Trespassing is a misdemeanor in my state.
> 
> If you can identify a trespasser and prove he or she has disregarded a trespass warning , (signs), you can take the evidence to your county attorney and he will issue an order telling the person that they have been officially notified not to trespass again.
> 
> ...


Yes trespassing laws are very specific, The home owner could possibly be the one arrested.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

A fence may or may not Deter a person but if they do get past the fence you would need to first Detect them and have a Delay tactic in place to implement your plan to Defend yourself, or Depart. The five Ds.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

If you had access to zombies do what they do in the walking dead and chain them up around the perimeter for a deterrent lol. If no access to zombies then I'm not sure what to do lol.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Zombies*



Flight1630 said:


> If you had access to zombies do what they do in the walking dead and chain them up around the perimeter for a deterrent lol. If no access to zombies then I'm not sure what to do lol.


Why can't you just tie Zombie's shoe laces together ?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

BillM said:


> You cannot arrest or hold the trespasser for the police.


Can we jus whoop on 'em a little bit?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

BillM said:


> Why can't you just tie Zombie's shoe laces together ?


Good idea


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

BillM said:


> Why can't you just tie Zombie's shoe laces together ?


Well,

Then your just gonna see a bunch of zombies walking around with a third leg dragging behind them,:gaah:

Jim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I goes to show you that even out in the woods you still have crime and probably from your own neighbors too ,posted signs ,fences ,hell someone jump the White House just the other day so nothing is safe and everywhere you go you will touch bases with crime ,even in Mayberry USA and the funny thing is you can`t do nothing about it unless you have a knife stuck in your gut.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I goes to show you that even out in the woods you still have crime and probably from your own neighbors too ,posted signs ,fences ,hell someone jump the White House just the other day so nothing is safe and everywhere you go you will touch bases with crime ,even in Mayberry USA and the funny thing is you can`t do nothing about it unless you have a knife stuck in your gut.


 Another one of them ' don't shoot till your shot' type of laws. :surrender:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

How about bio hazard signs because you dog contracted aids.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I wish I could change the traditional "posted" and 'Keep Out" signs to "You Will Be Shot" or "Smile you're in my crosshairs" signs all along the property border but then if you really needed to defend yourself the law would say you were just itching to cap someone. Sometimes it's probably best to just say nothing and do nothing and stay off the radar until fate or bad timing occurs and you need to act.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

How about "Warning many trip and fall hazards, plus poisonous snakes and insects". I saw the snake and insect warning at an Arizona rest stop today. At least if a trespasser falls into an ankle breaking post hole you have been meaning to fill, they can't claim you had bad intentions, just lazy or too busy to finish the task. :dunno:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

HardCider said:


> I wish I could change the traditional "posted" and 'Keep Out" signs to "You Will Be Shot" or "Smile you're in my crosshairs" signs all along the property border but then if you really needed to defend yourself the law would say you were just itching to cap someone. Sometimes it's probably best to just say nothing and do nothing and stay off the radar until fate or bad timing occurs and you need to act.


You are correct about this. If you post something like that, and then something happens, you will be suspected and held accountable, even if you were not at all involved.

We all know that no matter what you post, there will always be others who will completely disregard what you post and do what they want to do anyway.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

well, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out who they are. If they are trespassing, then I suppose you could file charges..get a warrant or whatever your State criminal procedures requires. They likely came there in a vehicle, that's a start. Police can run the tag and perhaps ask some questions of the person who owns it. If you are lucky it will be the trespassers car. When you say "full" cammo, do you mean their faces were covered as well? Can you see their face enough to ID them from photographs


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Danger 
poison ivy!


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Danger: Lethal booby traps may or may not be present.


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

I only have 15 acres, 14 of it woods, in crowed N.E. Ohio.
Vacant land all around me and just one house across the street
and I can't even see that one.
(They are GOOD neighbors.)
A few years back I had issues with trespassers but a few
rifle shots from the A.R. solved that.
NO! I didn't shoot at anyone but the idiots "got it" that
the posted signs, "WARNING! FIRING RANGE!"
Wasn't a joke.
I shoot a LOT behind my house and never have I had one complaint.
Pro'ly 'cause all the neighbors also shoot out back and I've invited many
to use my range anytime they want too.
Friendship and warmth goes a long way with decent folks.
I learned that in police work also.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

We have "dog hunters" who don't care what the law says in our area. 
If their special snowflake hound takes a detour through your yard, so do they. 
That got old real quick...especially when you've invested in livestock. 

So we put up 10 acres of fence, dug some ditches, and let our own dogs run free. 
Planted Blackberry and Hawthorn every so often up and down the fence lines, especially in places that are not line of sight from the house. 

And we happened to have a few chance meetings to discuss our future plans. Funny how bullies act when you call their bluff. Probably didn't hurt that we're in good with the local Mom and Pop small business association and County Mounties. 

Been a couple years now. We're about due for another visit.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Trespassers....*

Well, now I feel a whole lot better about my Retreat.....in 25 years I have not seen any sign of trespassers, and I'm absent 99% of the time. Tells me I have the "ideal location!" Also tells me my "thinking" is OK, get someplace so far out in the boonies that there is NO reason for anyone else to be there in the first place, and NO possibility of someone stumbling upon you by accident. artydance:

The stories in this thread illustrate perfectly the need for isolation.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The dog the dog I yell a the trespasser trying to get mangos from my back yard ,never seen that sob again, no dog just cat`s ,been in this house 46 years and never had an issue with trespassers except for that one ,one guy knock on my door looking for an address late one night and he notice the 9mm ,never seen him again either. Anything can happen any place any time and under any situation and while many tout isolation that same isolation can kick you in the butt.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Back when I was a kid in the midwest, I spent some summers on my uncle's farm in western Illinois. He had a pretty good system for dealing with trespassers. First, he put up a 7 foot wire fence...and it was an electric fence. Not lethal, just enough charge to "give 'em a good pop". Had warning signs posted regarding the fence. Second, he had a few pet Doberman dogs that wandered the property behind the fence at night.

A few teenagers would get popped by the fence every few years. Word got around and they'd leave the property alone. Seemed to go in five year cycles. The only real incident came from a gent in his 20s who was smart enough to lay a blanket over the fence...he successfully climbed over the fence without getting popped. Found him with a chewed-up leg hanging on for dear life in a tree the following morning, surrounded by the Doberman dogs. The guy actually sued over the dog bite, but lost.

Not sure one could get away with this setup in this day and age, but it might be worth a thought...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

fteter said:


> Back when I was a kid in the midwest, I spent some summers on my uncle's farm in western Illinois. He had a pretty good system for dealing with trespassers. First, he put up a 7 foot wire fence...and it was an electric fence. Not lethal, just enough charge to "give 'em a good pop". Had warning signs posted regarding the fence. Second, he had a few pet Doberman dogs that wandered the property behind the fence at night.
> 
> A few teenagers would get popped by the fence every few years. Word got around and they'd leave the property alone.  Seemed to go in five year cycles. The only real incident came from a gent in his 20s who was smart enough to lay a blanket over the fence...he successfully climbed over the fence without getting popped. Found him with a chewed-up leg hanging on for dear life in a tree the following morning, surrounded by the Doberman dogs. The guy actually sued over the dog bite, but lost.
> 
> Not sure one could get away with this setup in this day and age, but it might be worth a thought...


Can't do electric as a perimeter fence but an "inner" predator fence is allowed.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Terri9630...."Can't do electric as a perimeter fence but an "inner" predator fence is allowed." 
I think this would pass muster in *most* states, but better check the actual laws out for "*current law*." Several states have now passed laws prohibiting any type of "proactive defense system" (otherwise known as boobytraps!) and you could find yourself on the wrong end of the stick!

fteter.........Outer/inner fences would *probably* be OK, but ya better check your state laws first, and have "NO TRESPASSING" signs up and signs warning people ABOUT THE DOGS.....otherwise, you're gonna have problems if they BITE someone....and THEY would *win the lawsuit* these days!!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou....."I would sure hate explaining that no trespassing sign in court."

Ummmm, well, OK, maybe that's a little "extreme...." Just maybe.....

Is one of these better??


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Terri9630...."Can't do electric as a perimeter fence but an "inner" predator fence is allowed."
> I think this would pass muster in *most* states, but better check the actual laws out for "*current law*." Several states have now passed laws prohibiting any type of "proactive defense system" (otherwise known as boobytraps!) and you could find yourself on the wrong end of the stick!
> 
> fteter.........Outer/inner fences would *probably* be OK, but ya better check your state laws first, and have "NO TRESPASSING" signs up and signs warning people ABOUT THE DOGS.....otherwise, you're gonna have problems if they BITE someone....and THEY would *win the lawsuit* these days!!


Wolves, bears, big cats, coyotes--vs-- chickens, rabbits and goats. It's not a booby trap. It's predator deterrence.

If the bleeding hearts really want the Wolves to be safe they should be happy with a short, sharp zap instead of a 223.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Legal dictionary.
An unlawful intrusion that interferes with one's person or property. Tort Law originated in England with the action of trespass. Initially trespass was any wrongful conduct directly causing injury or loss; in modern law trespass is an unauthorized entry upon land. So what can you legally do in your area? Here in Miami if I call the police and just mention that I have a weapon ,they`ll be here in seconds but I haven't had that issue .Living in Texas outside Ft. Hood in private land I just shoot my 30.06 out the kitchen window and presto, no more intruders ,all of the residents in the small GI trailer park took great care in the protection of the property ,the owner had plenty of livestock to protect and we help him ,in turn we got beef.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Way back when the daughter was in High School she came into the bedroom room to wake me.

"Dad! We are being TPed! Scare them!"

TPed is when rolls of toilet paper are thrown over and in your tress and shrubs as a juvenile prank.

The kids doing the dastardly deed were in the front yard. I stepped out the back door with the shotgun loaded with bird-shot. I have a very loud voice when I choose to use it. I yelled, "HEY". Then let go with both barrels pointed straight up. Then I went back to bed.

Daughter was watching from the front window enjoyed watching her classmates scatter. Daughter reported the word going around school the next day was that I was nuts and it's better to stay away from him (and her). 

No one ever tried to TP the property again.

Now some may be concerned that I could have been arrested. I appreciate your concern.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

There are many thing in life I dislike, Drunk Driver are one. Way back in time, around 1980 or so, I got involved with a hit and run drunk driver. I won't bore you with all the details but I can testify, 2 rounds of 380 in the front tire, 1 round into the back tire and 1 round into the hood, will stop most autos and drunk drivers.

Now here is the difference in time and attitude. This occurred in San Diego, Ca. No charges were filed against me, pistol was confiscated and returned in about 30 days and the first investigating officer told me that if anybody came to perform any further interviews, simply state I was in fear of my life and then shut up. Nobody ever followed up. I would not do that in Ca. today! 

Note: For all of the movie and TV folks, tires do not immediately go flat or "POP" when shot, very slow leak. The car made it to the end of the block. 

It was interesting how fast the police did show up and how much privacy I got from our neighbors after that event. artydance:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillM said:


> You cannot arrest or hold the trespasser for the police as you have no authority unless a felony has been committed wherein you are a witness.


 Actually that depends on where you are. IF the property is clearly posted in many places you CAN legally "detain" the trespasser until police arrive. A few years ago we had problems with some guys that were trespassing on ours and other properties in the area I lived in. They were tearing down signs, riding ATV's on the properties, tearing up a couple of farmers fields, leaving trash around and being a general pain in the....... We finally gave up on the cops catching them, in honesty they really didn't have the time and/or manpower to watch for them. Well we set up watches moving from property to property, Finally caught them red handed. Detained them not quite at gun point until the sherriff's dept arrived. Took our statements, hauled them off to jail on multiple changes. They ended up spending almost a year in jail and are still paying restitution to the ones they destroyed/ damaged property.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

The thing about those signs is that it could be real simple to convince a jury that the mere fact that your No Trespassing signs are promoting a certain end result (death / bodily harm) is one of pre-meditation.

So Mr. Property Owner, your sign shows a rifle and a bullseye telling my client he was the bullseye. You then shot my client, wounding him in the abdomen. How long have you been thinking about fulfilling that promise of the sign? Did you practice it? Did you dream about it? Did you even stop for a moment and give my poor client the chance to get off your daughter apologize, make a dowry payment and make haste? No! You sir, you and your sick sense of vigilante justice shot my client in a scenario you wanted to take place since 1957 when you put that sign up!


Or something like that....


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyone here has "No Trespass" signs on their property. All of us, including the hunters leasing tracts of land, agree trespassing charges will be filed and upgraded to criminal trespass when possible. There's no such thing as a warning. All of us have the game warden on speed dial. Word quickly spread that we weren't kidding about trespassers and they are now few and far between. We'd like to keep it that way; however, we will be quick to act should someone test us.

One of the property owners only used purple paint lines, which carries the same legal significance as "No Trespassing" signs in Texas; but, the downfall is most city people have no clue about purple trespass lines. We convinced him to put up real "No Trespassing" signs.

The nice thing about living out in the country is we are all armed so that in itself is a deterrence to the bad / stupid / lost people.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

101airborne said:


> Detained them not quite at gun point until the sherriff's dept arrived.


"Not quite" at gunpoint? Boy, I'd have liked to seen THAT!!! :eyebulge: :lolsmash:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jim1590 said:


> The thing about those signs is that it could be real simple to convince a jury that the mere fact that your No Trespassing signs are promoting a certain end result (death / bodily harm) is one of pre-meditation. So Mr. Property Owner, your sign shows a rifle and a bullseye telling my client he was the bullseye. You then shot my client, wounding him in the abdomen. How long have you been thinking about fulfilling that promise of the sign? Did you practice it? Did you dream about it? Did you even stop for a moment and give my poor client the chance to get off your daughter apologize, make a dowry payment and make haste? No! You sir, you and your sick sense of vigilante justice shot my client in a scenario you wanted to take place since 1957 when you put that sign up! Or something like that....


Well, crap, can't have any kind of fun these days!! Durn it!! 
OK, just go with the standards....


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim1590 said:


> ...So Mr. Property Owner, your sign shows a rifle and a bullseye telling my client he was the bullseye.
> 
> You then shot my client, wounding him in the abdomen.


Yes Sir I shot him.



> How long have you been thinking about fulfilling that promise of the sign?


From the time your Client ripped by daughter's panties off and I pulled the trigger I say about 5 seconds.



> Did you practice it?


 It's obviously I didn't practice because I was aiming for his head.



> Did you dream about it?


Yes Sir. I have had nightmares ever since and I'm afraid now to let my daughter out of my sight.



> Did you even stop for a moment and give my poor client the chance to get off your daughter apologize, make a dowry payment and make haste?


Yes Sir I did. As I testified earlier about 5 seconds.



> No! You sir, you and your sick sense of vigilante justice shot my client in a scenario you wanted to take place since 1957 when you put that sign up!


I'm sorry Sir. You are mistaken. It's a Target Store parking sign showing your parked location right? I've been meaning to return it to the Target Store that evidently some juvenile stole from but I just haven't taken the time to do so.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Yes Sir I shot him.
> From the time your Client ripped by daughter's panties off and I pulled the trigger I say about 5 seconds.
> It's obviously I didn't practice because I was aiming for his head.
> Yes Sir. I have had nightmares ever since and I'm afraid now to let my daughter out of my sight.
> ...


Get a jury that has children, that just might work.......


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou....."The sign that you thought a humorous way to post your property could be removed by the police and presented in court against you. I have to say that I laughed when I saw a replacement barrel engraved with "smile wait for the flash", I would never own a barrel like that. I know that you put this up as a humorous post, and I thank you for the chuckle, but it needs to be clarified so that others don't actually put signs like this up."

In all seriousness, you are absolutely correct. With all the liberal judges today, and probably most of the jury being Libs as well, a "humorous sign" would likely get you hung out to dry in court! Sure would be nice though......


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Pessimistic2 said:


> "Not quite" at gunpoint? Boy, I'd have liked to seen THAT!!! :eyebulge: :lolsmash:


Well..... we WERE carrying side arms AND rifles. We held the rifles at low port. NOT pointing directly at them but they knew we COULD in a couple of seconds.


----------

